# Would you wear this hat?



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)

And I am not talking about the style, but the SIZE.   I had a nurse friend who once walked in to church with a hat about this size.  I am not kidding.  I'd look like a thumbtack if I wore one like that as I am too short (5'2").


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

oh no.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 112340
> And I am not talking about the style, but the SIZE.   I had a nurse friend who once walked in to church with a hat about this size.  I am not kidding.  I'd look like a thumbtack if I wore one like that as I am too short (5'2").


Me too. I'm not even quite 5'2". I was thinking mushroom, but thumbtack is better.


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Me too. I'm not even quite 5'2". I was thinking mushroom, but thumbtack is better.



i would look like the cork board with the thumb tack attached.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

Well I’m 5’7” and wouldn’t wear it but I’d wear that bathing suite though


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 4, 2020)

That thing would put me way off balance when just standing up.....never mind trying to walk


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2020)

No Way !


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2020)

*Would you wear this hat?*



Oh why not

It'd make my day


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)

mlh said:


> i would look like the cork board with the thumb tack attached.


   My stomach is aching from all the laughing due to your reply.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

I love hats, so yes, I would definitely wear it!

One of the most extraordinary hats I've ever seen!


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2020)

If the wind came up, you could take off like the Flying Nun (remember that?)

Of course, it'd take a lot bigger wingspan than that to get me off the ground......which is why I wouldn't be wearing that bathing suit, either....


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

surely put an eye out. or something.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

mlh said:


> surely put an eye out. or something.


Well one thing is for sure, the hat that Oddjob had in Goldfinger (1964) had nothing on this hat!


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I don't think you could spot me under this hat!View attachment 112346



this reminds me of a birthday party in a mexican restaurant that involves a sombrero and some liquor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 112340
> And I am not talking about the style, but the SIZE.   I had a nurse friend who once walked in to church with a hat about this size.  I am not kidding.  I'd look like a thumbtack if I wore one like that as I am too short (5'2").


I find the style and size of the hat to be sophisticatedly exotic.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I don't think you could spot me under this hat!View attachment 112346


Maybe she’s wearing the hat to try and  distract away from the fact that shes topless


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Maybe she’s wearing the hat to try and  distract away from the fact that shes topless


OMG, I was looking at the hat!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> OMG, I was looking at the hat!


I was looking at the dress too or lack of dress


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s certainly one way of practising social distancing


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

I prefer the hat with a flattened brim over rolled.


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> OMG, I was looking at the hat!



i did not notice she was topless either.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It’s certainly one way of practising social distancing
> View attachment 112349View attachment 112350


The second ones got a rolled brim too. It’s just in a different spot


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

Well I happened to like the flowing gold dress until I realized it was a gold skirt. But that’s ok. I didn’t pick the skirt for her.
Sorry for noticing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

I love the gold skirt, too. The contrast between the gold and the natural colour of the straw hat makes for an excellent combination.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love the gold skirt, too. The contrast between the gold and the natural colour of the straw hat makes for an excellent combination.


I thought so too (very unique colour) and I loved the flow of the fabric as I happen to love flowy skirts and dresses. Love skirts & dresses


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I thought so too (very unique colour) and I loved the flow of the fabric as I happen to love flowy skirts and dresses. Love skirts & dresses


Me, too. Light and relaxed beachwear is so classy and comfortable for the summer heat, and even as loose and flowing as the woman's skirt is, it exudes a sense of formal elegance.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too. Light and relaxed beachwear is so classy and comfortable for the summer heat, and even as loose and flowing as the woman's skirt is, it exudes a sense of formal elegance.


Agree completely. Formal elegance. 
I like classy and I’m  also a big fan of feminine looking clothes. Distinct differences that clearly separates us from the male species . I live for and celebrate those differences every day


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2020)

Coffee and chocolate . Too much caffeine for me today. Oh yeah. It’s tomorrow already


----------



## Treacle (Jul 5, 2020)

No need for an umbrella should it rain, me thinks


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2020)

cannot see what it supposed to do --than put you in hiding 'why go sun bathing ? little OTT..


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 5, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 112340
> And I am not talking about the style, but the SIZE.   I had a nurse friend who once walked in to church with a hat about this size.  I am not kidding.  I'd look like a thumbtack if I wore one like that as I am too short (5'2").


*I'd use this hat as a roof, then build a house under it. *


----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2020)

At just over 5’, that hat would be about as wide as I am tall ! 

I’d be off like a tumbleweed in a strong wind 🌪


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 5, 2020)

Those hats are very dramatic, and utterly impractical. How's it even going to fit in a car? LOL!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 5, 2020)

Reminds me of the old show, The Flying Nun. Sally Fields was in it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Yep I would wear it... if only to keep the nay saying conspiracy theorists who don't believe Covid-19 is a killer.. the heck away from me...


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2020)

I remember back in the day when my mother would wear a hat to church every Saturday evening. She had a lot of hats. Back then, women in church used to talk about the hats other women would wear.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

That hat gave me a chuckle!  Yes, I actually would wear it at a beach or picnic type setting (get a few laughs) because
mostly of how it would look on me. *I like shade and not being in direct sun, so I'd give it a go, but how to fit that hat
in my car is the next challenge LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2020)

Wren said:


> At just over 5’, that hat would be about as wide as I am tall !
> 
> I’d be off like a tumbleweed in a strong wind 🌪


The kite effect


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2020)

911 said:


> Back then, women in church used to talk about the hats other women would wear.


Not much changed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2020)

I would notify NASA.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 14, 2020)

I hate hats.  But if I were to put that one on, I'd probably fall over-  its size vs. my size.


----------

